# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Matter, smart home connectivity standard

## Airicist2

Developer - Connectivity Standards Alliance

csa-iot.org/all-solutions/matter

Matter on Wikipedia

Playlist "Matter"

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon brings Matter to Echo devices, plugs, bulbs, and other devices you own"
This is the first phase of Amazon's Matter rollout.

by Ryan McNeal
December 19, 2022

----------

